# Nominations for Slingshot of the Month - April!



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Post nominations for the slingshot of the month for April here! Potential nominees must be custom slingshots created in April. Be sure to post a picture of it. we will create a poll where everyone can vote in the first week of May. Remember, you can only nominate one.

The prizes for the winner (from our very generous vendors) will be announced soon!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok, the rules have been changed. I don't want anyone to feel left out, so Vendors can be included. I am resetting this thread for a fresh start.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

well I nominate Flatbands NSA apple again then....


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

I would like to nominate Smitty's Pretzel shooter, its a nice looking slingshot I think it deserves to win.
Martin
View attachment 909


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'd like to nominate Joerg's Phoenix


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Martin said:


> I would like to nominate Smitty's Pretzel shooter, its a nice looking slingshot I think it deserves to win.
> Martin
> View attachment 909


Oh WOW ! Cool ! Thanks Martin for the compliment !


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

smitty said:


> I would like to nominate Smitty's Pretzel shooter, its a nice looking slingshot I think it deserves to win.
> Martin
> View attachment 909


Oh WOW ! Cool ! Thanks Martin for the compliment !








[/quote]

No problem, its a beautifull slingshot.
Martin


----------



## Redgrange7 (Mar 9, 2010)

Jim Harris's birdseye maple and brazilian walnut slingshot. It's just Awesome!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Nominating Foreigner's "Tribal Dragon"...


----------



## foreigner (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks Jim,
All I wanted was to show everyone my work and hope they enjoyed it as I did. This is definitely a bonus!

As I said your latest slingshots deserves to be nominated as well.

I nominate Jim's Pocket Brazilian Birdseye.


----------



## Woogle (Mar 22, 2010)

I nominate Joergs Frameless slingshot.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

i want to put this one forward. ZDP-189 its a one off, jeff


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks Jeff!

I was about to nominate Flatband's "Full Blown Ergo". It's probably the most beautiful fork I have ever seen. The fantastic Spalted Sweet Gum cut into an ergonomic fork and finished well takes some beating. I can't believe it hasn't been nominated yet. I decided against it only because he already has a fork nominated.










I was also inspired by Wingshooter's Douglas Fir. I love the chevron pattern and classic fork; it's a beaut.

[Pic attachment not allowed by forum]

But as I wrote in the thread, I think Martin's Gift is pretty much ideal. I'd like to nominate that if Aaron says it qualifies. Failing that, the Douglas Fir.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I nominate Martins latest slingshot post.

sorry didn't get the photo to this post


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

I'll second ZDP's Black Silk. That thing is awesome.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I would like to nominate Martins curved slingshot awsome.


----------



## Redgrange7 (Mar 9, 2010)

This slingshot has been nominated already. But, I just wanted to get a picture of it up here. I am NOT nominating it even though it is a sexy slingshot.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

*I nominate Day Hiker's new "Fitted Natural" *











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Pallan, Thanks!







I hope I don't ruin it in the end.


----------



## dutch (Apr 12, 2010)

The slingshots from Joerg, Jim, and Flatband are realy nice

I dont know how this works, but i realy like this one begause of the nice wood, shape and all the work that was needed to make this.
So i nominate this slingshot made by Jim.


----------



## Redgrange7 (Mar 9, 2010)

When does the nominating phase end?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I nominate Joerg's Monster.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Redgrange7 said:


> When does the nominating phase end?


It will End on Friday the 7th.


----------



## Hugues (Mar 27, 2010)

My pick for april...I love Micarta stuff! Nice ergo, "ZDP189"

http://slingshotforu...ght-in-bangkok/


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I though Jim Harris's Leather and Lace was in , but I don't see it so I will nominate it. I think that this is the slingshot that Jim used at the ECT. Tex


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I nominate Jim's Brazilian Walnut and Birdseye Maple Sandwich. It is too cool! Flatband


----------

